# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Battleground", horror sci-fi film, Brian Henson, TNT, 2006, USA

## Airicist

"Nightmares & Dreamscapes: From the Stories of Stephen King" on Wikipedia

"Battleground" on IMDb

"Battleground", short story, Stephen King, 1978, USA

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 10, 2012

----------

